# wheels for the cruze!!



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Just googled a site and there are some companies producing rims specifically for the 2011 Cruze. Hopefully before spring there will be a ton of rims to choose from. Tirerack even has a feature where I can see my car in my color with the available selection. Sweet!!  I am starting to save my money now!!


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

good, maybe someone will sell me there 18 s. for summer use.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I was back in the Tirerack website and they have added two more rim styles. Thats a grand total of 10 different wheels now. Whoo hoo! I really like the MSW 22 style ( a lot ) If anyone is interested in checking out the site they have the feature where you put in your make of car and color and then you can see what the rims look like on your Cruze. I can't wait for spring!!


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Is tirerack down? I've been trying to see what they got for the CRUZE since yesterday, but my browser says its down for the moment.

http://www.tirerack.com/

All I get is this message from a blank screen:



> We're sorry. This page is currently unavailable.
> Contact Tire Rack at 888-541-1777
> or send an email to [email protected] if the problem persists.


How about you guys???


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

for some reason your link doesn't take me to tirerack website. If I google tirerack I can load there page just fine. 

Your link takes me to  tires.autoguide.com not the real tirerack website. 

www.tirerack.com


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I was in Kal Tire this morning to get a Canadian price on a set of Touren TR 3 3130 rims and the grand total without the tires is 900 bucks. I absolutely love those rims and they apparently make them for the Cruze now although they aren't on Tireracks page. I won't make a decision yet until spring but I sure gotta start saving. I even have to buy special lug nuts for the darn things which added about 70 bucks and brought them up to the 900. Ouch


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

it's almost 1:1
with canadian a slight favor, so probably around $905 or so


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

Those wheels don't have an alibi.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Please excuse my ignorance Neon but is no alibi a bad thing or a good thing in this instance? I'm not sure if you like them or don't and whether that means I have bad taste or good taste. lol


----------

